# What sidearm do you carry hunting?



## vtguy17 (Dec 17, 2012)

I hunt alone 90% of the time so I almost always carry a pistol with me. I love handguns and have a lot of them (one of my hobbies). I also live in a state where you don't need a permit to carry a concealed pistol, which is very nice. So let see some pictures of your hunting companions! I'm sure we could post pictures of our pistol collections all day but lets try and keep it to what you usually have on you while hunting.

This is my go to hunting sidearm. It's with me on 95% of my hunts, it's for protection from everything from human to critter. However I worry much more about human than critter since people are crazy....

Ruger .357 Mag










This is a ruger single six .22 mag, I take this when I plan on shooting rabbits and squirrels. It's deadly accurate and definitley one of my favorite pistols. Could serve as protection in a pinch but mainly for small game.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I used to carry another gun with me but, I got tired of the weight and finding a good way to carry it. I hunted with a handgun for many years and at times would take another one along and I don't even do that any more. I am looking at getting animals for the freezer as well as the challenge of the hunt, I carry a Ruger #3 that has been changed to 260 Rem. so it is not all of the is gone. It has been several years scince I shot an animal but, I keep at it. I hunt birds with a 22 lr. and enjoy it. If given the chance I will shoot them with my Buckmark that has a 2x scope on it.


----------



## vtguy17 (Dec 17, 2012)

I've been through every holster on the market to figure out comfortable ways to carry a pistol. I finally settled years ago on the crossbreed supertuck. I have one for every one of my carry guns, most of the time I forget there even on me. I can carry a full size 1911 .45, or a glock 23, or a compact .38 all with the same comfort and concealment. I can carry a full size pistol completley concealed with nothing more than a t-shirt. Check out the crossbreed supertuck if your at all interested in a good holster.

http://crossbreedholsters.com/

The only exception to this is for the single six posted above. I wear that openly in a cowboy style leather crossdraw holster since it's for hunting.


----------



## Daugherty3400 (Dec 3, 2012)

Taurus tcp 380. Prolly not going to use it other than close self defense but it is easy to carry


----------



## Daugherty3400 (Dec 3, 2012)

Oops


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's usually one of these

the first pic is a GP-100 4" I have a 6" as well


----------



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

i usually carry my dan wesson rz10 in a 10mm.i can take down anything in virginia with it short of a big black bear and its not to heavy where i notice it.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

XD .45acp. I don't worry about concealing it...I carry it hunting or not...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> None..........I just carry a mean grin.......and a meaner bite.LOL......it's severed me well so far....so I'll stick to it.


 no slingshot?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

LOL! Is a semi-auto slingshot legal up in Ohio...lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> None..........I just carry a mean grin.......and a meaner bite.LOL......it's severed me well so far....so I'll stick to it.


Not to continue this Hi-Jack....but, please inform us as to what you have severed...SO FAR !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Now, YD, why'd you have to go there? I thought I'd leave that one alone when I saw it but that grin must be really mean!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I usually carry my Ruger P89 9mm or my Taurus .357 magnum 2" barrel revolver. Most of the time I prefer the revolver because I have it loaded with several different rounds. I see plenty of snakes here in Kansas and I keep at least a couple rounds of snake shot with me besides the regular rounds.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Still have yet to get into the woods actually hunting, but I have a S&W M&P .40 on my hip pretty much all the time. Currently carry in an OWB holster, but it conceals pretty well. Been looking for an IWB holster for the summer though as it's harder to conceal without wearing certain shirts (they get a lot of use in the summer lol). The Crossbreads do look like nice holsters. There's a hybrid holster out there as well that's IWB. The name escapes me at the moment, but it's lined with leather I believe to cut down on any kydex wear.


----------



## vtguy17 (Dec 17, 2012)

Cossbreed is worth the price tag trust me....Most comfortable and concealable holster I've ever owned and beleive me I have the dreaded draw full of holsters I didn't like and don't use. I've probably spent more on holsters than firearms trying to find the right ones.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

I've seen and heard good things about the crossbreeds. Garrett Industries Silent Thunder was the other IWB I was looking at. I'll have to make a decision by summer time.  I currently have mine in a Galco OWB holster, and it holds the M&P well, and conceals it well too when I have the right cloths on. The bottom of the holster sticks out depending on the shirt I have on, but this time of the year it's not an issue. Just the summer time. In the woods it won't matter, but don't need to get people on edge around here if they see it sticking out.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

MKIII 22LR if small game hunting, otherwise it's the Pietta 1858 44 if I'm carrying at all.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Either my Glock 29 or 20. Both are 10mm and I always have one of them with me.


----------



## vtguy17 (Dec 17, 2012)

I've got a glock 20 as well. Love it, and love the 10mm round. I always take it with me when I go camping. It's expensive as hell to shoot if you don't reload though.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Depends on what I am hunting. Yotes......22lr, Pigs .45 ACP......


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I carry either my Kimber. 45 ACP compact or my Ruger 22/45. A lot of times I carry em both.


----------



## awd199 (Jan 4, 2012)

Usually I take my Glock 17 but there are a few places I do hunt where bear have been seen may times, then it is an old Rossi .357 mag. Sometimes if I feel like dressing up to go to the woods I will take one of my 1911s.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Kimber Pro Carry in 9MM in a Nate Squared IWB holster. Bought the pro version as it is a tuckable holster and found the holster to be very comfortable at the 4:00 position and the angle adjusted to about 18-19 degrees. Conceals very well with just a tee shirt.

Now if I am going to hunt with a pistol, then it is a Dan Wesson 357 Ultra mag with a 7 inch barrel. Carry it in a Galco front belly holster. This one is way to big to try and conceal so I only carry it when I am hunting with a pistol.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

I never leave the house with out my Kimber Custom II 45....

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## airman (Mar 10, 2013)

I live on 400 acres of woods with several logging roads on the property. There are usually snakes, armadilos, and plenty of other things that need shot. When I go for a walk or am hunting the handgun I carry most often is a 4 5/8 in barrel ruger new vaquero in 45long colt.


----------

